# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] Επισκευή πικάπ TECHNICS SL-PD20D

## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Καλημέρα σας,

στο εν λόγω πικάπ που είναι ημιαυτόματο (DCSERVO SYSTEM AUTOMATIC TURN TABLE) δεν λειτουργεί η κυλιόμενη ρύθμιση που κατεβάζει την κεφαλή για να παίξει ο δίσκος. 

Στην προσπάθεια να βρεθεί προσωρινή λύση να παίξει ο δίσκος επενέβην στο μηχανισμό ρύθμισης ύψους του βαρχίονα της κεφαλής (που αντενδείκνυται καθότι αποτελεί εργοστασιακή ρύθμιση και γίνεται μόνο σε περιπτώσεις καλιμπραρίσματος μετά από αλλαγή της κεφαλής). Σημειώνω ότι παρότι γίνεται με μία μόνο βίδα αποτελεί μία "δύστροπη" ρύθμιση που ήταν λάθος που προσπάθησα να την κάνω.

Συνοψίζω το πρόβλημα: 1. επισκευή του μηχανισμού κατεβάσματος της κεφαλής μέσω της σχετικής ρύθμισης στην πρόσοψη του πικάπ

2. ρύθμιση του ύψους του βραχίνα της κεφαλής ώστε να επανέρθει στο ύψος μέχρι μισού χιλιοστού (αν θυμάμαι καλά) από το δίσκο ώστε με χρήση του 1 να παίζει σωστά ως ημιαυτόματο πικάπ.

Υπάρχει επίσημο service αντιπροσωπείας με εγγύηση επισκευής? Σημειώνω ότι το πικάπ είναι κατά τα άλλα σε άριστη κατάσταση και δεν αναζητώ μεσοβέζικες λύσεις. 

Επίσης η ρύθμιση ύψους του βραχίονα γίνεται με κάποιο όργανο? (αισθάνομαι ολίγες ΄τύψεις΄που πείραξα τις εργοστασιάκές ρυθμίσεις (μη ψύχραιμη επιλογή)).

Καλημερίζω και ευχαριστώ για τυχόν απαντήσεις από την εμπειρία σας!

----------


## ezizu

Το μοντέλο του πικάπ, είναι σίγουρα το SL-PD20D ;
Μήπως είναι το SL-BD20D ;

----------


## east electronics

Οι περισσοτερες βλαβες σε αυτα τα μηχανηματα ειναι κατα 99% μηχανικες .Η κυριοτερη αιτια για αυτε τις μηχανικες βλαβες ειναι τα γρασσα που εβαζε μεσα τοτε ο κατασκευαστης τα οποια μετα απο χρονο και σε θερμα κλιματα στην ουσια πετρωνουν ...

Συχνα πυκνα σε μεργ τριβης που χωρις το γρασσο θα υπηρχε ελευθερη κινηση Ο κατασκευαστης εβαζε γρασσο ωστε να παρεχει μια αισθηση βαρους και μηχανικης αναρτησης στην κινηση . Εαν αυτο το γρασσο πετρωσει τοτε ο μηχανισμος ααδυνατει να κινηθει . 


Θερμος αερας μαλακωνει τα γρασσα  τα οποια πρεπει να πλυθουν τελειως απο μεσα με βενζινη καθαρισμου και να αντικατασταθουν με γρασσο νεας τεχνολογιας το οποιο δεν μπορει να ειναι βασισμενο σε παραγωγα πετρελαιου διοτι αυτο διαβρωνει τα πλαστικα σε ασχημο βαθμο συν οτι σε βαθος χρονου θα ξαναπετρωσει και αυτο 

Η μονη αποδεκτη λυση ειναι το γρασσο της HITACHI  το οποιο κοστιζει 10 ευρω το σωληναριο και το βρισκεις σε καταστηματα που πουλανε ηλεκτρικα εργαλεια της HITACHI  το οποιο λυνει ολα τα προβληματα πετρωματος και διαβρωσης . 

ΚΑτα την δικη μου αποψη ειναι πρακτικα αδυνατον σε σερβις αντιπροσωπειας να αντιμετωπισουν την βλαβη με αυτο τον τροπο . 

Τελος το οτι πειραξεις την ρυθμιση του υψους δεν ειναι το τελος του κοσμου και εφοσον ο κατασκευαστης το εχει ηδη ρυθμιζομενο ( για να μπορει να καλυψει κεφαλες με διαφορετικες φυσικες διαστασεις ) Ηχητικα παντως δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει καμμια απολυτως επιπτωση  

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## ezizu

> Οι περισσοτερες βλαβες σε αυτα τα μηχανηματα ειναι κατα 99% μηχανικες .Η κυριοτερη αιτια για αυτε τις μηχανικες βλαβες ειναι τα γρασσα που εβαζε μεσα τοτε ο κατασκευαστης τα οποια μετα απο χρονο και σε θερμα κλιματα στην ουσια πετρωνουν ...
> 
> Συχνα πυκνα σε μεργ τριβης που χωρις το γρασσο θα υπηρχε ελευθερη κινηση Ο κατασκευαστης εβαζε γρασσο ωστε να παρεχει μια αισθηση βαρους και μηχανικης αναρτησης στην κινηση . Εαν αυτο το γρασσο πετρωσει τοτε ο μηχανισμος ααδυνατει να κινηθει . 
> 
> 
> Θερμος αερας μαλακωνει τα γρασσα  τα οποια πρεπει να πλυθουν τελειως απο μεσα με βενζινη καθαρισμου και να αντικατασταθουν με γρασσο νεας τεχνολογιας το οποιο δεν μπορει να ειναι βασισμενο σε παραγωγα πετρελαιου διοτι αυτο διαβρωνει τα πλαστικα σε ασχημο βαθμο συν οτι σε βαθος χρονου θα ξαναπετρωσει και αυτο 
> 
> Η μονη αποδεκτη λυση ειναι το γρασσο της HITACHI  το οποιο κοστιζει 10 ευρω το σωληναριο και το βρισκεις σε καταστηματα που πουλανε ηλεκτρικα εργαλεια της HITACHI  το οποιο λυνει ολα τα προβληματα πετρωματος και διαβρωσης . 
> 
> ...


Να κάνω μια διευκρίνιση, προς αποφυγή, ίσως, λανθασμένης  κατανόησης από κάποιον αναγνώστη. 
Πολύ σωστά τα γράφει ο Σάκης , εκτός του ότι ,στον μηχανισμό ανύψωσης / πτώσης του βραχίονα,το υλικό που χρησιμοποιείται  δεν είναι γράσο, αλλά ένα ειδικό υγρό απόσβεσης με βάση το πυρίτιο ,το οποίο δεν είναι λιπαντικό.
Επομένως, αν αντί του ειδικού υγρού απόσβεσης, τοποθετηθεί γράσο (λιπαντικό), δεν θα λειτουργήσει ποτέ σωστά, ο μηχανισμός ανύψωσης / πτώσης του βραχίονα . 

Υ.Γ.   Στα πικάπ της Technics ,όσο ήταν αντιπροσωπεία η ΒΙΑΝΕ και στα δικά της εξουσιοδοτημένα (τουλάχιστον στα περισσότερα που έτυχε να γνωρίζω στην Αττική ),αυτή η επισκευή γίνονταν σωστά και με την χρήση του συγκεκριμένου υγρού απόσβεσης (το οποίο είχε και συγκεκριμένο κωδικό παραγγελίας ). Η  τωρινή αντιπροσωπεία είναι Intertech  και δεν γνωρίζω τι ακριβώς γίνεται. Νομίζω κιόλας (δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος) ότι, το service των πικάπ της Technics, το έχει αναλάβει  η εταιρία astra service.

Φιλικά.

----------


## gusarg25

Γεια χαρά!Αντιμετωπίζω παρόμοιο πρόβλημα στο Technics slbd20.Βρήκες κάποια λύση;

----------

